# Thinking of buying a Judge.



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

(a Taurus 45-410 Judge - Not a real Judge as I'm not in the Mafia)
Have any of you ever used/owned/fired one? Thinking about one for home defense/under the couch type thing. Also, it says that you can also use .45 LC ammo on top of .410. Can you alternate them in the cylinders without hurting the gun/yourself.

Any input would be great. 
thanks, 
Kenn


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have never fired one off but I have looked one over. To me it's just a big heavey fancy gun. The 410 shot shot shell is not the best man stopper. The .45C is a great round but you are dealing with a big akward gun in a fast moving situation that you have to bring under control in a hurry. I could tell it wasn't for me. Good luck if you do get it.


----------



## purple72 (May 31, 2007)

*Judge*

I bought one last summer and keep it near the bed. My theory is that the .410 will give me enough time to get my wits about me, and then follow up with 45lc hollowpoints. Sure, it's big, heavy and ugly, but it sure is a hoot to shoot. Mine is a 3" brl chambered for 2 1/2" shells. After the Shot Show ( in Feb) Taurus is supposed to be coming out with a "Judge Magnum", chambered for 3" shells. I've got one on order, but it will be a while. But overall, I'm pleased with the one I have.


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

purple72 said:


> I bought one last summer and keep it near the bed. My theory is that the .410 will give me enough time to get my wits about me, and then follow up with 45lc hollowpoints. Sure, it's big, heavy and ugly, but it sure is a hoot to shoot. Mine is a 3" brl chambered for 2 1/2" shells. After the Shot Show ( in Feb) Taurus is supposed to be coming out with a "Judge Magnum", chambered for 3" shells. I've got one on order, but it will be a while. But overall, I'm pleased with the one I have.


I agree. I wouldn't have it as my only handgun, but everytime I use it at the range, someone always asks about it. It rests on the night stand.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Slugs?*

"The 410 shot shot shell is not the best man stopper."

What if I loaded it with .410 slugs? or buckshot?


----------



## .357mag1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I like the concept for short range pest control, where its not worth getting the rifle out for. I'm not real sure of it's self defense capabilities


----------



## pops (Oct 31, 2007)

*I have a 45-410 "The Judge" UltraLight with a 4" brl*

I've shot many rounds of .45LC, 2.5" #4 and 000 buck shot. The UltrLight is titanium and weighs 26.6 ounces unloaded. Remember the shot shells are for close up use, like in a car. I sure wouldn't want a face full of shot from it.


----------



## tnbangbang (Jan 20, 2008)

*look at this and see what you think*

here is an interesting review on the "Judge"

http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot41.htm


----------

